# My FreeNX can't startup X sessions

## Niimura

Hi..

I think my FreeNX connection is okay, since the nxsetup gave me "Hello NXserver" after I ran nxsetup. However, every time I run nxclient, I got 

```
"nxclient: Fatal IO error: client killed".
```

Also, if I logged on from windows NX client, it always gives me this error message:

```

NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 1196

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 200 Connected to address: 192.168.1.101 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 1.5.0-60 OS (GPL)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 1.5.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 1.5.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: ewo

NX> 102 Password: 

NX> 103 Welcome to: tux user: ewo

NX> 105 listsession --user="ewo" --status="suspended,running" --geometry="800x600x32+render" --type="vnc"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user 'ewo' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: ewo

NX> 105 startsession --session="ewo" --type="vnc" --cache="8M" --images="32M" --link="lan" --kbload="pc102/us" --kbtype="pc102/us" --keybd="1" --nodelay="1" --encryption="1" --backingstore="never" --geometry="800x569" --media="0" --agent_server="192.168.1.101:1" --agent_user="" agent_password="******" --agent_domain=""  --screeninfo="800x569x32+render" 

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.5.0-60 OS (GPL)

NX> 700 Session id: tux-1002-62A0B1C9AE117C04D609047DCE8CE25C

NX> 705 Session display: 1002

NX> 703 Session type: vnc

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: eef6023ae7925b94df73f61a429cadd3

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

NX> 706 Agent cookie: eef6023ae7925b94df73f61a429cadd3

NX> 704 Session cache: vnc

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

NX> 105 NX> 596 Session startup failed.

NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1.

/usr/bin/nxserver: line 1190: 30467 Terminated              sleep $AGENT_STARTUP_TIMEOUT

Can't open /var/lib/nxserver/db/running/sessionId{62A0B1C9AE117C04D609047DCE8CE25C}: No such file or directory.

```

It seems like the connection is okay, but the setup to sessions got something wrong.

My windows NX client is ver 1.5.0-114, and the nxserver is ver 0.6.0.

Nxclient version is 1.5.0-r5 on linux box.

----------

## mahdi1234

I had somewhat similar issues with 1.5 and update to 2.1 solved that. I also assume that ssh connection to your machine works ok.

Another thing is that sometimes nx leaves sessions behind which don't exist actually, you have to delete content of ~/.nx/ cache folders (or maybe something similar somewhere else, I don't remember exactly).

----------

## Niimura

You mean update to freenx-freeedition?

----------

## Niimura

Thanks. the free edition works for me finally.

----------

## qfpkh

How to config nxserver-freeedition

----------

## qfpkh

Niimura

can you help me?

----------

## mahdi1234

There's some documentation at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FreeNX_Server ...

----------

## qfpkh

Did you install by "emerge nxserver-freeedition"

follow wiki,I can't find nxsetup?

----------

## mahdi1234

I have following packages installed

```

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nx-2.1.0-r1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxclient-2.1.0-r1 (0)

[I--] [M ] net-misc/nxesd-1.5.0 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.6.0

```

I'm using freenx because it's GPL2, freeedition is proprietary software released for free usage without source codes available. Though there are probably more recent bugfixes and features in freeedition.

----------

